# Meet the Derringers



## Viper_SA

Just in case anyone thought I was joking about loving these little RDA's

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

Viper_SA said:


> Just in case anyone thought I was joking about loving these little RDA's
> 
> View attachment 31965





I know the feeling, I had the same 'issue' with the Atomic RDA Well done by the way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Viper_SA said:


> Just in case anyone thought I was joking about loving these little RDA's
> 
> View attachment 31965


Looks like you've found your "Holy Grail" of rdas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I understand the addiction... mine is the Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Viper_SA 
Thread title sounds like the name of a movie 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

You have a soulmate in Reoville on ECF:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Andre said:


> You have a soulmate in Reoville on ECF:
> 
> View attachment 31969



I would love those top caps, Do any vendors stock the big drip tips for the derringer


----------



## zadiac

Meet the Derringer's what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> Lovely @Viper_SA
> Thread title sounds like the name of a movie
> Lol



Lol @Silver, something like "Meet the Fockers" or "The Waltons". If I start calling one of them Jon-boy I'm calling my psychiatrist though...... 
With the mod variety there it actually looks a bit more like the Addams Family

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

lol....I was referring to the apostrophe S that shouldn't be there 

Sorry, didn't mean to be a grammar Nazi.....hehehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

zadiac said:


> lol....I was referring to the apostrophe S that shouldn't be there
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to be a grammar Nazi.....hehehe



Fixed it, just for you @zadiac  Finally found out how to edit the titles of my posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rafique said:


> I would love those top caps, Do any vendors stock the big drip tips for the derringer



I sawsome clones on FT that had those tips, looked like a different top cap design, almost a 2-piece design like the REMatty


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Fixed it, just for you @zadiac  Finally found out how to edit the titles of my posts



Hahaha....thanks. My OCD was eating me up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik

so i'll have to get a brass one for my metal slug...


----------



## Viper_SA

http://www.angelcigs.com/derringer-big-caliber-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer-white.html


----------

